# Roadmaster barn find - Year and value?



## mrak1127 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just picked up this Roadmaster fresh from the barn with plenty of hair attached - Looks like it says "Cruising" on the chainguard. No tank with painted Schwinn seat and mismatched handgrips. 
Looks like the frame has been welded in 2 places -- does that make the frame worthless? With these things in mind, please give opinions on year, value, any suggestions.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 22, 2012)

Probably a Sky King model. Looks to be a fairly early one, with that shockmaster springer, or that might be from an older bike. I don't believe the stars sprocket came out til 59. The serial # info for these late 50s up amf bikes isn't available to the public. I think the NBHAA has them, but it's a gamble of your time and $ to deal with him. Missing the tank, so overall value isn't a whole lot. The rewelds might make a difference, but it looks like the paint is a bit too rusty to worry about preserving. You won't really know until you clean it up.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 22, 2012)

Bike does appear to be a Sky King model missing the tank. The serial number list I have stops at 1958 with H followed by number. I'm guessing that J is for 1959 and K is for 1960. Don't know if Shockmaster came on the Sky King but was made into the early 60's.


----------



## yeshoney (Sep 22, 2012)

*here is my Sky King for Reference*

Wheels, hubs and tires not original.  Bars have been flipped.  Otherwise all original parts including tank and shockmaster Fork and yes, mine is a '59


----------



## mrak1127 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks to all for your thoughts and info on the bike. That's a sweet '59 Sky King!


----------



## ratina (Sep 24, 2012)

Cool score! I just picked up the same bike, rewelds and all! I say clean it up and keep it together, its not a common bike. I'm searching for the parts to rebuild mine


----------

